# Fertile Mucous?



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

Well I have not gotten much response to my other thread, hint, hint!








So I decided I had some other questions! I do not do NFP, but am interested in it, but that is a whole other topic I will have to research at another time! I can't believe I am posting about this...but here I go...I guess it started about a week and a half ago I noticed about a 6-8 inch long string of clear-white mucous when I was going to the bathroom! I though it was weird, since I have never noticed this before now. This happened for a few days and then stopped and now a week in a half later it happened again this morning! Now I will say we did have sex last night, however the other times we had not had sex. What is this? Should I be concerned? Should I go to the doctor? When it first happened I thought this must be that "fertile mucous" I have heard about, but now I don't know what to think?"







: Thanks for any insight!!! I hope I have not totally grossed everyone out!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Sounds like the first time you got egg white cervical mucus. Which is fertile type stuff. This latest "batch" could possibly be leftovers from sex the night before.

I would highly recommend picking up a copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. An excellent book and will answer most ofy our questions!!

Good luck!


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks! I am hoping we may have conceived about 10 days ago!







? I guess I will find out in the next few days! I will have to look into that book, especially if we are not pregnant. I would like to try NFP! Will keep you posted!







:


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Semen doesn't stretch- this sounds like egg white cervical fluid to me, the most fertile. If you're TTC, now is the time to







: - once it dries up you won't be fertile until after your period.

Go for it!


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

Well girls, I took a pregnancy test this morning and...WAHOO!







I got the very faintest line, but my other two pregnancies started off with very faint lines as well. I have never had a false positive before so I am hoping I really am pregnant!







: I can't believe it, I'm so excited!







: I'm going to test again in two days, if I can wait that long, ha ha,:LOL and hope for a darker line! Do you think you get a better result first thing in the morning or does it really matter? I think I may have to get Ina May's book now instead of Taking Charge of Your Fertility!:LOL Thanks again!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Congrats. Pregnancy can increase your mucous. It could have been semen too, you can always put it in water to check. Semen will dissolve and mucous will ball up.


----------

